# Let's see your New Years Promotions



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

This is comedy on Ubers part.

1 Promotion on the day after.
Not going out to pick up all the walk of shames, puked on, baby making body fluid smelling Pax.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

I agree, the promos this year are horrible! There's nothing in my area on New Years Eve, New Years Day is a joke... thanks Uber for not taking care of your drivers... ugh

New Years Eve (Nothing)
New Years Day (5-6am Earn $6) (9am-12pm Earn $5.50) and 8pm-12pm Earn $6)


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

Its a joke here...


----------

